# Cutter/plotters compatible with mac!



## jangele84 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi guys,

I have a question regarding cutters/plotters, I would like to know if the Roland GX 24 is compatible with mac computers. I have a mac and I would like to get the Roland plotter but I'm afraid it's not compatible with it. 
Does anybody know if the Roland GX 24 is compatible with macs??

Thanks,

Juan


----------



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

Try the Craft Robo series.


Carl


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

jangele84 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a question regarding cutters/plotters, I would like to know if the Roland GX 24 is compatible with mac computers. I have a mac and I would like to get the Roland plotter but I'm afraid it's not compatible with it.
> Does anybody know if the Roland GX 24 is compatible with macs??
> ...


Juan,
The GX-24 is compatible with Adobe Illustrator on Macintosh. CS through CS3. For Macs with the Intel chip and Boot Camp, Windows operating systems can be loaded and it runs great through those as well. 

Hope this helps,
-Dana


----------



## jangele84 (Apr 4, 2008)

Dana, thanks for replying. So basically what you mean is that I have to have the intel chip and boot camp installed on my computer???? I do have Illustrator CS3. So If I dont have those ( the intel chip and boot camp) installed I am not going to be able to run the GX-24???

Thanks for the info

Juan


----------



## curtrnev (May 28, 2007)

Go to Rolands support section on their website and look under the GX24 for drivers and such.

Curtis


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think Dana was saying that the Roland GX 24 works with Adobe Illustrator on Mac in the mac native environment.

It *also* works if you have Macs with the Intel operating system loaded and the boot camp dual boot to Windows.

At least that's how I understood her answer 

I also found more information by searching for *mac roland gx 24* in the search box at the top of the page:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t9282.html

I also find this info in a search for *mac vinyl cutter*:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/graphics-design-help/t5877.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t10672.html


----------

